
Startup School deadline in 24hours – get your application reviewed by SS17 alumn - samknight
https://www.startupschool.org/
======
samknight
The deadline for Startup School is getting closer, so if you’re considering
applying, now’s the time! Want to get your application reviewed by Startup
School 17 alumni who all passed the course? We have a few founders who are
happy to help. All reviewers are founders we know personally and all reviews
will be done in a double-blind structure (they don’t know who you are - unless
you choose to make it explicit - you don’t know who they are).

Send us an email here if you want feedback on your application:

startupschool.review@gmail.com

~~~
HrshtJaiswal
Did the application submission closed before the deadline. The site mentions
deadline as Aug 13th and it seems I am unable to register. Could you please
look into it. As a last year alumni of Startup School 2017, it has immensely
helped me and my startup to refine and focus on things that matters.

~~~
samknight
We have a couple of founders here in the UK who got caught out by the same
misunderstanding. I’m emailing the guys at YC to see if there’s anything that
can be done. Late submissions are possible for the core YC program, so fingers
crossed!

If you email me at startupschool.review@gmail.com I can keep you updated on
the situation.

------
owens99
I know a couple companies who understood the deadline was on the 13th. ie.
Meaning applications closed 23:59 PST on August 13th. Not that applications
closed 0:00:01 on August 13th.

Can anyone comment on this?

~~~
samknight
We have a couple of founders here in the UK who got caught out by the same
misunderstanding. I’m emailing the guys at YC to see if there’s anything that
can be done. Late submissions are possible for the core YC program, so fingers
crossed!

If you email me at startupschool.review@gmail.com I can keep you updated on
the situation.

